# Manual Passenger seat won't go back or forward



## shawnjohns (Aug 29, 2013)

What is wrong with my passenger seat? Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the tracks for obstruction. 9 times out of 10 something is blocking one or both tracks.


----------



## shawnjohns (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll need a flashlight or better yet, a head lamp to see the tracks.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My drivers seat would not move. Had a pen fall out my pocket and jammed the track.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not too complicated, lift the lever, releases the catch in the track then move it back or forth. So what's not happening?

Some possibilities, that lever has a long sheet metal extension on it, if someone bent it up, couldn't release it high enough to release the catch. Also a long rod on this lever that leads to the right side with another tacked on piece of sheet metal to release the catch on that side. Looking tells a lot, catches are spring loaded, broken spring? Ha, just look, flashlight and eyes is all you need.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't looked at how the cruze works, but on a previous car have had the spring disconnect from the lever so when you moved the lever it didn't do anything.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Are we talking about the seat back or the entire seat?


----------



## peggyfindit (Oct 18, 2015)

its the passanger side, and it looks to be in order. the arms go up on both sides, but it just wont' move. I've checked for obstacles, nothing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The passenger seat forward/back motion is very simple. Using the seat height adjustment to raise the seat all the way. Then while you're looking under from the back of the seat have someone operate the lever in the front of the seat. What do you see happening? It's either a blocked track or a problem with the release catch.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess work, bottom handle on left side of the passenger seat pulls, up. If someone pulled up on it too hard, could bend that tin arm that goes back to the release levers. If so, can't raise the handle high enough to release it.

Solution to this problem, bend that arm back down again.


----------

